# Beispielapplet lässt sich nicht kompilieren .



## 0-Ahnung (6. Okt 2004)

Tachchen,
ich las zwar viele Bücher (in), mit und ohne Java* fand jedoch nie den richtigen Ansatz. Insofern denke ich mich dabei jetzt ganz auf einige (für mich) typische Anwendungen von Java-Applets zu beschränken - ausschliesslich zum Auslesen /anzeigen von Messwerten. 

Das der Hardware beigefügte Beispielapplet lässt sich leider nicht kompilieren. Es bricht in 2004 Fehlermeldungen ab weil die benutzten Bilbliotheken 'deprecated' oder nicht mehr benutzt werden dürfen. Also frage ich mich mal so durch ... :gaen: 

(Erstens  Ich habe das jdk-1_2_2_008-win.exe und dazu das j2sdk-1_4_2_04-windows-i586-p.exe mit Win2000 installiert. Da ich nicht weiss was es alles tolles ist frage ich einfach: Kommt das so ungefähr hin ? Brauche ich das alles oder täte auch ein Teil davon ??? Wenn ich beides bräuchte ist dann die Reihenfolge der Installation wichtig ???

Als Editor nehme ich (wie im HW_Handbuch 'precated') JOE. Mit meiner alten Java(Applet)version funktionierte das gut und auch hier werden die Pfade richtig angezeigt. 

Wenn mir da wer sagen könnte ob ich bishierhin etwa richtig liege wäre das nett. :meld: 
MfG,
Barbara


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Okt 2004)

Das erste JDK ist hoffnungslos veraltet.

Nimm besser die Version 1.4.2 bzw. 1.5.0.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp


----------



## foobar (6. Okt 2004)

Alles was du brauchst is das J2SDK.


----------



## 0-Ahnung (6. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
danke ersteinmal ! Ich installierte jetzt das 'j2sdk1.4.2_05'. Auch damit lässt sich das Applet (HW Handbuchbeispiel) aber nicht lauffähig compilieren. Folgende Fehlermeldung:
*****************************************************************************************
Compile G:\applet\CltApplet2.java....
Note: G:\applet\CltApplet2.java uses or overrides a deprecated API. Note: Recompile with -deprecation *for details. 
*****************************************************************************************
-deprecation ging nur in der 'alten' Version als Compileranweisung in die DOS Eingabe eingetippt. 
Von daher erinnere ich mich dunkel, dass dort gemeldet wurde man/ frau müsse andere Bibliotheken verwenden ... Das 'welche' fand ich jedoch nie raus. 

Wo müsste ich jetzt dieses '-deprecation' hinschreiben um die vollständige Anzeige der Fehlermeldungen zu erlangen ????
Wenn ich das Applet (die Quellen sind von ca. 2002) dann an der richtigen Stelle wie beschrieben starte - es soll auf einen Server zugreifen -  wird in der Statusbar des Browsers nur: 'Applet not inited' angezeigt. Das war /ist immer so wenn eben diese 'Ent-pfehlungen' des Compiler missachtet werden. Ich benutze den IExplore 6.x des neuesten 'Hotfixstandes' - scheint daran aber nicht zu liegen. (Auch unter Linux gelangs mir bisher nie, ausserhalb des original Compilats,  eine Funktion zu erzielen.)  
mfg,
Barbara


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2004)

Eigentlich sind Klassen oder Teile von Klassen, die deprecated sind, nicht zur Verwendung empfohlen, was aber nicht heißt, dass sie nicht funktionieren. Es kann aber in bestimmten Fällen zu Problemen kommen, da die verwendeten Methoden fehlerhaft, oder nicht sicher sind.
Das Applet wird zwar (bis auf die deprecated-Warnmeldungen, denn mehr ist das nicht) Fehler frei kompiliert, aber trotzdem funktioniert das Applet nicht?
Nun, es ist so, dass Du (da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) mit dem Internet Explorer das Applet ausführen willst.
Der IE verfügt über eine völlig veraltete und modifizierte MS-Implementierung einer JVM, was dazu führt, dass Applets, die mit einem aktuellen SDK/JDK kompiliert wurden, auf dieser VM nicht laufen.
Es gibt nun zwei Möglichkeiten, die aber auch von den Verwendeten Klassen im Applet abhängen.
Wurden ausschließlich nur Klassen vor Java 2 (Version 1.2) verwendet, kompilierst Du das Applet am besten nochmal mit dem Befehl

```
javac MeineKlasse.java -target 1.1
```
Wenn auch Klassen aktuelleren Datums verwendet wurden, hilft Dir das nicht, da neuere Klassen aus den APIs ab Java 2 möglicherweise nicht komplett in den alten Versionsstand (Java 1.1.8 ) überführt werden können.
Hier hilft nur die Installation und Aktivierung einer neuen JRE für den IE.
In der FAQ liegt zu diesem Thema auch ein kleiner Beitrag.


----------



## 0-Ahnung (6. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
Wunderbar - vielen DANK !!!  :applaus: (auch dafür, dass du dir die Mühe machtest es noch mal zu schreiben. Ich hatte da natürlich _nicht_ gesucht weil ich auch garnicht wusste wonach ich gucken sollte).

Eben, auf die Schnelle, probiert erhielt ich erstmalig die Statusanzeige: 'Applet startet'. Die Verbindung zum Server funktioniert ! Werde mich da jetzt so nach und nach weitertasten - mal versuchen herauszufinden welche zeitgemässeren Klassen ich da 'includieren' könnte. 

Diesen Ansatz hätte ich wohl nie gefunden - 
drum nochmal,
Dank und Gruss
Barbara


----------

